# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  dunlop acrylic render on blueboard ? help please

## jags

Hi all ,
After no end of dramas doing a very small blue board knock out and join on extension . I now want to render the blue board to match the painted sand finished wall it now joins onto . Can I use Dunlop acylic  render to skin coat the blue board to do this ? and then just paint the wall . I think I will get a closer match with this product and paint than using dulux  acra tex. 
Any thoughts 
Rob

----------


## jags

Hi All 
I thought I would add to this post as it maybe helpful to others , 
I ended up ringing Dunlop and they were very helpful and basically said use acra tex . So them i rang acra tex and they said tape the joins then top with fast coat then coat with Coventry coarse .  I ended up getting a render to do it for $650 and I am very happy with the result .I will try and get some pics up shortly.

----------


## autogenous

2 coats of Acratex or Hadrian

----------

